# Color temperature of kerosene flame



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 17, 2011)

What is the Kelvin color temperature of a kerosene flame as it would be in a Dietz type cold blast lantern?


----------



## venuetech (Apr 17, 2011)

It would be very similar to a common candle flame


----------



## LXPlot (Apr 17, 2011)

I found some specs of similar products listing at 3000-4500K/6000K, but I'm not sure how much that helps.


----------



## chausman (Apr 17, 2011)

Can we ask why? and wait for derek to find the answer


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 17, 2011)

chausman said:


> Can we ask why? and wait for derek to find the answer


 

Why, to simulate the feel of kerosene light of course. Can't go using real kerosene on stage now can we?


----------



## meatpopsicle (Apr 17, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Why, to simulate the feel of kerosene light of course. Can't go using real kerosene on stage now can we?




I would think Kerosene flame would be warmer than 3000K. somewhere in the 2500-2700k range. and you might add a touch of red or ruddy orange. Perception is reality.


----------



## JD (Apr 17, 2011)

The color temp is only one factor in duplicating the flame. A bigger factor has to do with the distribution of light from the spectrum of the flame. There is a sharp blue cut-off in the flame.

For example, what is the color temperature of a red LED? There is none, as the LED only puts out a point spectrum. 

Whenever a tight spectrum light source comes into play, duplicating it become an art more than a science. You will probably have to err on the side of amber to get the effect you want. 

A better approach might be to use a high wattage lamp at a low dimmer setting. As the incandescence of the filament drops off, the spectrum not only shifts, it contracts in visible width, much like a flame.


----------



## LXPlot (Apr 19, 2011)

JD said:


> A better approach might be to use a high wattage lamp at a low dimmer setting. As the incandescence of the filament drops off, the spectrum not only shifts, it contracts in visible width, much like a flame.


 
And you get a warmer feel that might help with a flame.


----------



## shiben (Apr 19, 2011)

I would just say something warm. I like using 1k fresnels at low intensities for all kinds of flame effects. now, if its supposed to be flickering, you can drop in a filmFX reel or gobo rotators, and either drop an extremely light frost or run the lens tube to make it more of a flicker. this tends to work well for me


----------



## CrazyTechie (Apr 19, 2011)

From Google knol, bold is done by me.



> *1700 K Match flame*
> *1850 K Candle flame*
> 2800–3300 K Incandescent light bulb (75w, 100w, 200w)
> 3200 K 500 watt tungsten lamp
> ...


----------

